# A really big pigeon? Is this real?



## cotdt (Apr 26, 2010)

Are there really any pigeons this big?


----------



## blacksheep (May 8, 2010)

About as real as Bigfoot. Nice photoshop job though.


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

If pigeons were actually of that size, I wonder what the size it's eggs would be  What the size the lofts will be ....... and man how much food


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

...clever!


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Come on Mr Hawk - make my day!

John


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

sreeshs said:


> If pigeons were actually of that size, I wonder what the size it's eggs would be  What the size the lofts will be ....... and man how much food


And size of poops!


----------



## rackerman (Jul 29, 2009)

Too funny.........lol........


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Only in Forum members' dreams


----------



## drifter (Oct 7, 2009)

Probably that picture was taken somewhere here in Texas.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

grifter said:


> Probably that picture was taken somewhere here in Texas.


hehehehe!...lol... good one.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

Here kitty, kitty


----------



## rackerman (Jul 29, 2009)

Its the FedX pigeon...........


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

I have some that size in my back yard Well not really, But if a pigeon could get that large we would not need to fly on planes just take a ride on a pigeon


----------



## cvarnon (Mar 8, 2010)

That would be awesome if they were that big.

Crowned pigeons are pretty big... like the size of a chicken, but no where near as big as the pigeon in the picture.

Dodos were a kind of flightless pigeon. I wonder what they were like. Did they act like pigeons?


----------



## cotdt (Apr 26, 2010)

They say a Dodo bird weighs 50 pounds, so it's almost as big as our pigeon. But it couldn't fly, whereas our pigeon can.


----------



## cvarnon (Mar 8, 2010)

cotdt said:


> They say a Dodo bird weighs 50 pounds, so it's almost as big as our pigeon. But it couldn't fly, whereas our pigeon can.


Can he fly? I'm not seeing a photoshoped picture of that, so there really isn't any evidence.


----------



## The_Dirteeone (Apr 18, 2010)

I think he ate some steroid chicken feed LOL.


----------



## randymcone (Nov 19, 2008)

To look at my windshield they are.


----------



## Homer87 (Nov 2, 2008)

If pigeons were that big, just wonder how the races will be like: race against airplanes


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

That's a riot! Kinda reminds me of Walter (my king) in with my other birds LOL


----------



## Teh_Man875 (Jan 15, 2010)

I'm really good in Photoshop and I can tell you that's shopped. What someone did was trace the outline of another picture of a pigeons then make the background transparent. They then copied and pasted the new picture into this one and then used the free transform tool to resize it. It does look real though. xD


----------



## billyr70 (Jun 11, 2009)

It is definitely real........ I see them all the time hanging around Golds Gym parking lots..


----------



## ND Cooper (Mar 4, 2008)

It IS REAL!
I'm just waiting for Jetro B. to come home! 
He'l miss Grannys cooking if'n he don't!


----------



## Whitedove06 (Jul 7, 2009)

OK....this should be a warning to all those baseball players who want to use steroids......


----------



## romanallover (Jan 31, 2010)

oh its real, just look at him in action http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ycvf9E2cjRs


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

Pretty funny composition and the perfect place to post it! You can find all sorts of realistic photoshoped photos at 1000worth.com. Been a member for 4yrs now and I get a lot of freelance work through that site!


----------

